# Hello - a few questions, a little unsure where to post them :)



## Nessajay

Hello,

I’ve been wondering where the best place to ask certain questions regarding what I can only presume to be secondary amenorrhea. It’s tricky, as I’ve checked sexual health forums, and general health forums and these don’t seem to offer the best answers. I may just be overly optimistic, that someone on these forums may be able to help. Fertility does cross into my questions, as ideally I would like to conceive in the future.

Basically, last year I was doing a lot of running which lead to weight loss. I did become underweight, but was eating well; actually I was eating probably three times the amount of a normal woman due to my fitness level. I was taking things like multi-vits, iron, B vits, evening primrose oil, as I’ve always taken these since I was younger as supplements. I haven’t been on any form of contraception for almost two years now. Around August time my period stopped, before it stopped I experienced spotting and as I was sexually active I decided to take a pregnancy test about a week later. The test showed up negative, my period still didn’t turn up after another week, so I took another and got the same results. I still haven’t had my period and do keep taking tests every so often just to be safe/ reassure myself. I told my doctor about my lack of period, and explained to them that I have never missed one before. They said to wait a month before going for blood tests. I waited and then went for blood tests to check my thyroids, everything came back ok. After another few months they sent me for more blood tests and again the results came back ok. 
Now I’ve almost stopped running completely and have put on weight so I’m no longer underweight, but my period still hasn’t returned.
At my last check-up I asked my doctor what could be done, as it isn’t normal for my body to behave this way. They replied and said that if I still haven’t had a period within the next month that hormone treatment would be the best option. Now as I feel that really blood tests weren’t enough, I’ve asked for an ultra sound before being put on any hormonal treatment. I’m wondering if there could be something else, such as cysts? I’m wondering if I should ask for any other types of tests before being put on to hormonal treatment? Really my doctor hasn’t been much help, and I’m finding the whole situation rather stressful, which of course probably isn’t helping.

I was wondering, if I suffer from amenorrhea, how does it affect fertility? Can I still become pregnant? I have been taking my basal temp, and it’s been constantly higher the past month and a bit. I use to take it earlier last year and got a good idea of  how my body worked, I had to stop taking it due to lack of time, but have kept all my charts, and when comparing the last month and a bit my tempt is a lot higher and doesn’t seem to change much. I decided to take my basal temp to try and work out if my body was still ovulating, but now I’m not sure... when I originally started making charts about a year ago it was because me and my partner wanted a baby but where having trouble, but like I said life got a little busy and I didn’t have time to chart.

Sorry if this is all rather confusing. In all honesty I’ve been trying to work this all out in my head for months now and haven’t really had much luck in finding the right place to ask about my problems. I’m hoping that someone could help and offer a little advice. I’m sure I’ll try and work my way round the forum and find the right place to ask my questions? Hopefully I’ll word everything better too 

Anyway, thanks for listening.


----------



## Elizzybeth

Hello,

I just saw your post - I don't personally have experience with this but did notice an entire thread on just this subject - it's in the area you posted at but futher down on the page.  Hope this helps and hope you get the answers you are looking for!!

Elizzybeth


----------



## Nessajay

Thank you, I'll have a look through that thread. I have the doctors again in 2 weeks, the NHS does seem to be rather slow. I'm hoping that by then I'll have a better idea with what's up and what kind of things to ask about. I'd prefer to not be put on hormone treatment without them really checking other things first


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be)

Hiya

I had amennorhea after coming off the pill it took over 2 years for my periods to come back and I do believe that reflexology helped bring them back. Get them to test your lh and fsh levels to see if that gives any indication. I believe amenorrhea can be triggered by weight loss and although you have put on weight it nay just be taking a while for your body to catch up. I would recommend the nwtural route of herbal medicine / reflexology / acupuncture before a hormonal approach. Good luck x


----------

